
Ask HN: Will “In Person” become the new luxury item? - mrharrison
I&#x27;ve seen many blog posts about how work has permanently gone remote and it&#x27;s for the better.  I have done both remote and in person, and believe hybrid is best.  Allow workers to work remotely from time to time by adding it on to their vacation trip or WFH on Monday or Fridays.  Human connection is very valuable and good for our health, as we have already seen remote can be negative for our health via zoom fatigue.  I&#x27;ve also had more physical injuries working remotely, because I didn&#x27;t get up and move as often.  From a company perspective, costs savings are huge and they may only allow the most valuable employees to keep a physical desk on premises.  All that being said, will in person become the new organic and remote become the new Monsanto?  Extreme metaphor for comparison, but the comparison is meant to stir up some ideas&#x2F;emotions.
======
drewnick
Good question. We have an interesting situation developing, for sure. In
Person will be valuable for the foreseeable future. While it is the pipe dream
of HN crowd to be able to work from anywhere / WFH, there is still value in
face to face meeting. I manage a cross-country team and can attest to the
value of meeting In Person and bonding. Our meetings online are less
effective.

In Person will still be very important until technology (4k cameras, better
audio, etc) improve significantly.

~~~
giantg2
VR/AR would play a big role in moving to a more remote-friendly world as well.

------
uvw
> I've also had more physical injuries working remotely

That's surprising to me. Why not take half an hour after lunch and go for a
walk? Your commute is 10 seconds now that the distance between your bed and
office desk is much smaller. Why not leave your desk and use that saved
commuting time to go for a run, or a walk or lift some weights or do 7 min
HIIT or unroll a yoga mat and do some yoga? You can always hop back on your
chair and work till you fall asleep.

~~~
mrharrison
Instead of biking to work I walk 10 feet to my desk. Instead of walking to a
meeting I stay at my desk and VC. Instead of walking to a co workers desk I
stay at my desk and slack them instead. Surprisingly more movement is built in
with office work.

